# Tykie is Bringing the Heat



## uncletykie (Oct 27, 2009)

WOW, I am posting twice in 1 week...lol

Anyways, I just got my shipment in from the Chile Pepper Institute @ New Mexico State University

and what does my package contain you ask?.....

10 packs of Bhut Jolokia seeds, otherwise known as "Ghost Peppers".. now I just have to plant them tend to them and wait 5 months to harvest them...ugggghhhh, I could quite possibly be the most impatient man on earth.  but growing my own is far better then paying $93.00/lb for fresh ones on special order

I will add qview as the grow


----------



## fire it up (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck Tykie!  I tried growing them this year and not even one would germinate, extremely finicky little plants, hope yours turn out.
You planning on serving them with something in the Q joint?


----------



## uncletykie (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, that sux, I hope I can get a few to germinate.  I plan on using them in my "fire in the Hole" BBQ sauce and my Hot sauce recipe that i am working on.


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 27, 2009)

My neighbor got some to grow, but, no kidding, he is a master gardner as part of the county extension office here...I on the other hand, have difficulty growing crab grass!  That must be some wicked hot BBQ Sauce.


----------



## rivet (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Uncle... good to hear from you again! Hope everything's working out well and congrats on your plans.

Mrs Rivet told me about that website and I've got a few seeds lined up to order. How was the ordering/service etc?

Also, got about a dozen Jolokia seeds from elsewhere and after doing some research we think we're gonn ahave to go with "grow mats" to help warm the pots in order to germinate the seeds. As FiU knows, and we've read about, they are very hard to get going.

Here's the link where I found them for $29.99 :

http://www.goestores.com/catalog.asp...26343&detail=1

Good luck to you on the seeds and hope you have lots of business over the winter!


----------



## alx (Oct 27, 2009)

COOL.. I have been using many varities from chile pepper institute for long time.As you know they have a dynamite page on those bad boys.

Good Luck.Look forward to the pics/progress!!!!!


I use heating pads on all my peppers.I had a pequin take 28 days to germinate at 85 dgree soil temp one time....

I will plant 3 seeds in the 1x2 inch squares just in case....I use a greenhouse grade soil starting medium called pro-mix BX with biofungicide that prevents damping off of pepper seedlings.Made just for peppers.I get 90% germination on everything last decade or so....


----------



## igolf2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Just curious..what is the attraction with "ghost peppers"? I had some chili recently with them in it and all I and others tasted was HEAT! 

I love spicy food but these peppers have no taste or flavor - is it the bragging factor? 

I grow jalapenos - cherry bomb - cayenne - anchos - Jamaica Gold and use them depending on their flavor and heat factor - but to just have the "hottest" does not make sense to me.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 27, 2009)

I think it is a combination of the two, not only because of the extreme heat level but there is flavor underneath all that heat.
Lots of folks believe things like habanero peppers are nothing more than heat but they have that wonderful citrusy flavor.
Jolokias (when added properly to a dish) will lend more than just tehir heat, they also have a slightly citrusy yet sweet flavor and give off a wonderful aroma when cooked in different dishes, and I hear they put hair on your chest.


----------



## igolf2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I somewhat agree but after a certain point there stops being flavor and its just crazy hot. 

I know some for whatever reason can handle more heat/spice then others but after a certain level..........just bragging rights.


----------



## alx (Oct 27, 2009)

I would agree.I do not grow them for this reason.Maybe 5% of folk could appreciate them and being a person who has been around HOT peppers i personaly stick with things most folk can enjoy.My pequins are hot,but have a wonderful flavor-used in moderation.Friend of mine grew bhuts 2 years ago and trust me-know moderation in those.....

If i grow it would be for pepper spray or to keep the bears away from my coolers of trout in mountains-that works


----------



## uncletykie (Oct 27, 2009)

I had ordered some fresh Ghost Peppers and and found the Heat to be near excruciating but I found it had excellent floral notes and a wonderful flavor.  but everyone's taste buds are a little different...and yes Bragging rights do count for a little bit i suppose


----------



## miamirick (Oct 28, 2009)

every pepper plant i start the iguanas eat it before i can get anything
they eat every plant with a flower or bloom i put in,  i sprinkle deer piss around no effect,  i got wolf piss, no effect my dog chases them off but they just come back, cant just sit outside all day and wait to shoot em, plus neighbors are so close they might not like that  option


----------



## alx (Oct 28, 2009)

One thing a buddy told me about these REAL HIOT peppers was to dip them wrapped WHOLE in cheese-cloth into say liquid...ETC....My 3 year old scotch bonnets are floral,but i doubt you have tried a bhut if you get floral.....Nice thought.....

Cheese-cloth dipping It lets the supposed florals more out...HEH.HEH..The Bhuts from my Curry friends are not for public consumption.,I grow HABS-have a 3 year old scotch bonnet i plan on doing jerk chicken with the fresh.


I honestly do not think most people have really been around this stuff.....Not really palatable for say 99% of FOLK//


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2009)

I heard that the next day it removes (burns off) more from another location...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Come on Ice Cream...


----------



## Dutch (Oct 28, 2009)

Watched an episode of Man vs. Food where the host took a food challange. The challange food was 6 chicken wings seasoned with jalepinos, habs, cayanne and extract of the Ghost Pepper. He could only get down two wings before he had to give up. I've seen this guy eat some crazy hot stuff but this stuff was insane!!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Good words of wisdom. Now a cooler full of trout... that will attract more than just bears. What mountains do you visit?


----------

